# Precure transfers



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Making my own Plastisol transfers , what temp do I gel them ? and what time and temp do I press them at ?
Thanks Larry


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We gel ours at around 260 F and press them at 325 F. Been doing it this way for 30 years and no problems.


----------

